# cookbook of the millenium



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Any votes for best cookbook of the last thousand years?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Epicurean is the defining grand-cuisine book. There has never been a volume with such a broad spectrum of preparations of exceptional food.


----------

